# kayak ride



## real duckhead (Jan 23, 2009)

Does any one know if there are services up north that will drop you off to kayak with own boat. kayak back to car


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Quite a few Liveries provide spotting services.

What river?


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

I have used Penrods in Grayling before.


----------

